# تردد الهواتف اللاسلكية ليس الجوال



## eng_abed_1990 (26 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ,, لو سمحتم اذا حد بيقدر يحكيلي كيف بدي اعرف تردد الهاتف اللاسلكي ,, انا لا أقصد الجوال وإنما أقصد الهاتف الأرضي ,, انا عندي جهاز راديو من 400 ميغا هيرتز ل 470 ميغا هيرتز ,, هل بقدر أستخدموا في التقاط التردد ,, أرجو ان لاتبخلو علي في الإجابات لمن لدي الخبرة ,,, انا أنتظر ردكم


----------



## أبوعيسى البطراوى (10 ديسمبر 2011)

*أعتقد أن كل جهاز له تردد معين
*​


----------

